# Saying final destination to the bus driver



## japanilainen

Moi!

I would like to know which word I should use when I say the destination to the bus driver or a lady (sometimes there's this lady who appears on the bus route, evidently from the bus company, who collects money from the passengers and sells light drink and chocolate--by the way, what are they called in Finnish?)

What is the right word in this situation -- "Helsinki" or "Helsinkiin"? And what is the right word when I want to say I want to pay for two people -- "kaksi ihmisiä" or "kaksi ihmiset"?


----------



## Hakro

Moi, japanilainen,

In the old days these ladies were called _rahastaja_ but today as they do also other things than just take money they're called _bussiemäntä_ (bus hostess).



> What is the right word in this situation  -- "Helsinki" or "Helsinkiin"?


You can use any of these but the more correct form is _Helsinkiin._



> And what is the right word when I want to  say I want to pay for two people -- "kaksi ihmisiä" or "kaksi ihmiset"?


The correct form is _kaksi ihmistä_, but in this situation you can say simply _kaksi Helsinkiin._


----------



## japanilainen

Thank you, hopefully I can avoid saying English to the bus drivers in the future (even though most of them speak good English, I'd much rather speak their own native language)


----------



## 757NF

japanilainen said:


> Moi!
> And what is the right word when I want to say I want to pay for two people -- "kaksi ihmisiä" or "kaksi ihmiset"?


 
Hello japanilainen,

Let me relate HAKRO's answer to the general grammar rule: when you use numbers (e.g. kaksi), the noun should always be put in singular partitiv (yksikön partitiivi).

1000 cows = tuhat lehmää
5 cows = viisi lehmää


----------

